# odometer



## pradip (Jan 21, 2005)

is it possible to temporaily disable 99 nissan frontier xe king cab odometer ?


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

that is highly illegal and i would answer the question in person, but in the days of the DHS and USA Patriot acts i would feel uncomfortable answering that in a public domain-Maybe someone else wont mind though. sorry


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

Yeah, disconnect the speed sensor at the tranny. Speedo will not work, however. Wonder what that would do to the OBD2? Would it be traceable?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Nope. It just wouldn't spin the odometer and speedometer.


----------



## rootleaf (Feb 16, 2005)

*03 frontier odometer*

I myself would like to temporarily disco the odometer on my frontier.. its an 03 with almost 36k on it already! Its a 5 spd and I looked at the tranny and it has two inputs.. not sure which one to try to disco, one is toward the rear, other toward the front. I imagine if it leaves any faults when unplugged I can clear it out on the obd2 before bringing it in to nissan hopefully.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't think it'd register any errors, the speedo and gauge circuits aren't monitored for faults like the emissions system and engine are.


----------



## rootleaf (Feb 16, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> I don't think it'd register any errors, the speedo and gauge circuits aren't monitored for faults like the emissions system and engine are.


Well, I disonnected it and funny thing happened.. It took about a day of driving for my check engine light to come on. I checked the code and it says speedo sensor failure. Im surprised it monitors that. I know on some vehicles with automatic transmissions the computer monitors driving habits for best performance. But this is a 5spd manual.. to be sure its not doing that. I cleared the code and it came back up a day later again. Truck runs fine though so Im leaving it discoed several months until my 3yrs are up then hooking it back. I dont drive the truck as much as I used to so I wont be fudging too much on the actual miles, just want to keep that warranty for the three years just in case. I plan on keeping this truck till it falls apart anyhow. Course that doesnt happen to Nissans, they just keep on going. My last one was an 85 ST King cab and I sold it last year running perfect still.


----------



## mightymouse (Mar 24, 2004)

I would like to give you some small advise, tape up the end of the plug so dirt does not get into the part of the plug that goes into the transmission.

Case in point: My dad is a Dodge mechanic. He was servicing a Dodge Diesel with transmission trouble that was supposed to be under warrenty. When he went to unhook the speed sensor, he found dirt inside the plug. He's required to show this to the service manager, who looked at it and immediately VOIDED HIS WARRENTY and almost turned him in for odometer fraud!! 

Conclusion: If you are going to do this, just make sure you leave NO TRACE of what you are doing.


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

hey here's a thought... how bout you just leave it intact and just deal with the fact that you put a lot of miles on the car. Disconnecting the odometer is really one of the worst things that somebody can do. It makes sense that the computer monitors that. that's what they are there for so that when some poor guy buys your truck he knows how much it's been used. Surely if you bought a used car you wouldn't want to buy one with a lying odometer! And if you aren't selling the car what's the point anyway. So many crucial things rely on the mileage... like when to do important maintenance.

Later,


----------



## J.J. (Feb 16, 2005)

You implied you don't drive it that much. If this is true, your mileage won't add up in 3 years anyway. I for one enjoy buying used vehicles, but if I bought one from someone who was dishonest enough to do something of the sort, I'm kicking him right in the balls :hal: 

JJ


----------



## undallas (Feb 11, 2005)

well, my new 05 pathfinder got some issue with "ABS controller" which affects the speedometer. Well, without speedometer, my odometer doesn't roll up....

Since this is tied to the transmission, will it damage the transmission or other parts down the road?


----------



## rootleaf (Feb 16, 2005)

mightymouse said:


> I would like to give you some small advise, tape up the end of the plug so dirt does not get into the part of the plug that goes into the transmission.


Thanks, I did with some electric tape thinking about water getting in the connector also. Ran into an old friend over the weekend with a Nissan. He has an obd2 reader and he used to work in a shop so he told me the same about sealing the connector. He just did it on his pathfinder also. He cleared the speedo code out and it stayed out as long as it stayed hook, no lingering code anywhere else. So well just clear the code again if I have to bring it in. Its only gonna be for several more months.. Its an 03 with a little over 35k on it already. So whenever the 06 models start rolling out Ill hook it back for good. :hal:


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Ummm... I don't suppose you guys would want to post your VINs in case I'm in the market for a used Nissan someday, would you?


----------



## werks2much (Aug 22, 2004)

jerryp58 said:


> Ummm... I don't suppose you guys would want to post your VINs in case I'm in the market for a used Nissan someday, would you?



Hehehe......how 'bout it guys? Let's see those VINs.


----------

